# Need A Mug?



## longbeard (Jan 4, 2014)

Anyone need a IAP mug?


5 IAP Coffee Mugs | eBay

I'm not the one selling them just be clear on that.

Harry


----------



## Glenn McCullough (Jan 4, 2014)

Gsmax is the seller?!


----------



## SDB777 (Jan 5, 2014)

Who is bidding?  They are up to $5 for the four....


Scott (Jeff you could re-stock them) B


----------



## jeff (Jan 5, 2014)

Roy should bid. He's been looking for one of those big 6th year buckets.


----------



## tbroye (Jan 5, 2014)

I have it on my watch list, want one of the 6th year mugs,  Would probably trade the others.


----------



## firewhatfire (Jan 5, 2014)

Since there are 2 6th year mugs a couple of folks should get together and buy the lot.


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Jan 5, 2014)

Guy's I've been looking for a 6th year bucket so if I win I'll give away the others. Tom you'll be first for the other 6th year.


----------



## healeydays (Jan 5, 2014)

Wow, at $27 all ready...


----------



## Dalecamino (Jan 5, 2014)

Roy, I could use the 4th year mug. I believe that would be 2008 the year I joined IAP. Would be happy to pay for it. I won't bother bidding. BTW, I also need the current one.


----------



## EBorraga (Jan 5, 2014)

Roy, just call Gary. If you need his number I can give it to you.


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Jan 5, 2014)

Ernie, I haven't talked to Gary in over a year until today to let him know I was bidding on his auction, never asked for favors and was not offered any. He's stacked up with medical bills. Wished him well.


----------



## nava1uni (Jan 5, 2014)

Is that Gary Max?


----------



## longbeard (Jan 8, 2014)

5 1/2 hours left, who's gonna get them?


Harry


----------



## Jim Burr (Jan 8, 2014)

I went to $18...someone snarked me!!


----------



## healeydays (Jan 8, 2014)

$18 was long ago.  I gave up at $40...


----------



## ronfinch (Jan 8, 2014)

Up to $56......


----------



## longbeard (Jan 8, 2014)

ronfinch said:


> Up to $56......


 
Still at $56

Somebody wants them. I hope who ever gets them will post it and not keep us wondering.

2 1/2 hours to go!!! 


Harry


----------



## skiprat (Jan 8, 2014)

Well somebody just got an absolute bargain !!


----------



## ronfinch (Jan 8, 2014)

Grrrrr, thought I had them at 56!!!!


----------



## tbroye (Jan 8, 2014)

I won at $57.  I have promised one 6th year mug to Roy.  I am going to keep the remaining 6th year and the 4th year as I don't have either.  The 2 ceramic mugs they will be up grabs first come first served.  What do I want.  Surprise me.


----------



## Smitty37 (Jan 8, 2014)

I should take one of the white ones --- I don't drink from the ones I have...I swapped a 6th year one off awhile back because I joined in year 7 and have the ones I want.


----------



## Jim Burr (Jan 8, 2014)

I'd be happy to trade a pen for a mug!!


----------



## tbroye (Jan 9, 2014)

Leroy and Jim the white mugs are your will let know when the get here.  I don't drink out of the Anniversary one either.


----------



## tbroye (Jan 11, 2014)

The mugs arrived


----------



## tbroye (Jan 12, 2014)

*disaster*

The mug arrived broken I have notified Gary they were insured also notified Roy, Jim and Leroy.  This was not an accident these were packed properly in a strong box.  I took pictures with my camera but can't seem to uploaded them here.  Will retake them with my iphone a uploaded them that way later.  Someones football team must a have lost.  I could see one being broken but not all 5, idiots.  Been a bad week for receiving stuff.  Can't get the blade off my new Dewalt Miter Saw, blade hits Dust Duct and no matter what you do it will not come off, so tomorrow i will take it in to Service Center.  The it took Amazon 3 tries to get me 2 new 10" special Freud Diablo Laminate blades.  First time I received 2, 7 1/4 inch blades then one 10" blade and finally the 2nd blade so here I sit with 5 busted mugs and over 400 sq. ft. of Pergo waiting to be installed.  Niner's and Chargers better win today, nah, have them both loose and finish a bad week oh should i mention my wife has been real sick with cold/flu that is complicated with COPD and Asthma.  Time for glass of wine, coffee aint' cutting it.  But I am still vertical so not all is lost.  Where on the box doe it say Football?


----------



## Smitty37 (Jan 12, 2014)

Be Happy they were insured.  Well actually on eBay that would be the seller's loss anyway.  According to eBay the seller owns them until they arrive *safely* and are delivered to the buyer.


----------



## tbroye (Jan 12, 2014)

Gary and I have discussed it and I have no desire to add to his misery right now.  He is sending me the insurance if and I will go the Post Office give have some fun with the idiots.  Some one had to do it intentionally especially the way the box was labeled.


----------



## Jim Burr (Jan 12, 2014)

Be real careful with that cold/flu thing Tom. All 22-23 of my patients last weekend have pneumonia, 3 of them are on ventilators because it got really out of hand. Keep those lungs open and clear. For some reason this season, the pneumonia thing is just crazy!!


----------



## skiprat (Jan 12, 2014)

I don't see the problem?? As a person well experienced with CA, you should just consider them as 'kit' mugs. :wink::biggrin:.


----------



## Jim Burr (Jan 12, 2014)

skiprat said:


> I don't see the problem?? As a person well experienced with CA, you should just consider them as 'kit' mugs. :wink::biggrin:.


 
No...it's a kitless! :wink::biggrin:


----------



## tbroye (Jan 12, 2014)

As porus as the material is it would take gallons of CA.  There are also small pieces in wapers and I don't have that much patience.


----------

